# DVR fee alternatives



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I do support getting more DVRs out there but there shouyld be a alternative for those who object to monthly fees if they are going to charge $300 for second units.

Any good alternatuive ideas?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

> DirecTivo
> Standalone Tivo or other DVR/PVR device
> PC DVR

> VCR recorder
> DVD recorder
> VCD recorder

> AEP package
> Netflix


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I was thinking more of a way for E to accomodate everyone. I am lining up for D TIVO myself.

Skyreports state new subs now cost E over $500 each.

Its all well and good to get new business but they shopuld do something for existing subs besides charge them full retail for boxes and hit them with the fee for poor quality DVR.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

bob, anything we can do to help you get off dish?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am working on it. Planning on using my extra dish 500 for 110 & 119 putting up seperate dish for 101 because of trees. Figure I will install and wire all this, then opick my new sub offer carefully. I am wondewring if D will have a HDTV offer like E does? In any case we are looking at 3 D TIVOs.

It ewikll be a hassle with sky angel, and feels wierd to be planning on defecting. I still hope a fee compromise could be reached. But am not holding my breathe.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Some had DirecTv and Dish both. Why not try DirecTv out Bob? Both have their advantages. You could get a DirecTivo through DirecTv and order some channels through them while Keeping your current Dish hardware to order other channels that you do not subscriber to on DirecTv since Dish does ala carte. I am sure there is a great DirecTv promotion that would make up for the upfront hardware cost.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats a excellent suggestion! Right now my business is booming, with the start of school.

So much to do so little time....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob, yes, it is true. DirecTV is "almost giving away free TiVos" but you should be aware that you must commit to one year of service with the minimum package being Total Choice ($33.99 a month). This offer is open to existing DirecTV customers too (they recently offered me one to replace my 6 year old RCA DirecTV receiver). If you want to keep DISH (which many of us will for Sky Angel and some for locals and/or Superstations) you can always downgrade service to keep your cost for DISH and DirecTV the same as what you are paying DISH now.

As for DISH, they have already "stepped into it" and I doubt if they are going to back off now. I do think that they _may_ be forced to adust a few things, the biggest thing being the cost per RECEIVER. That needs to be changed to "per account". I also firmly believe that their whole plan of charging for DVOD service (as they are now calling the DVR fee) will fail unless they REALLY improve their software and add some additional features so customers feel that the service is worth paying for. Right now, I don't feel that it is worth even $4.98 a month (what I would pay with my AT150 package) but I do think the DirecTV TiVo service is worth $4.99 a month.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

I called Dish Network up the other day and I asked them, "What's up with this new *per receiver* DVR fee that you have planned for all your new hard drive based receivers?"

The CSR replied,*"It's nothing new, it's common industry practice these days."*

HUH ????

*IS THAT WHAT DISH NETWORK'S THINKING IS ON THIS MATTER ???* :eek2:

I asked her, "How the heck can you say that?" I told her, "You're the only company in the industry who is planning on doing something like this right now. All the other companies are still charging *per account*, and not per receiver."

Am I being led to believe that one day soon, all companies will be charging DVR fees *"per receiver"* and not "per account"? :nono2:

I certainly hope that's not the case.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well a onetime payment in leiu of the monthly fee could lead to less churn.

Cancel service fee is wasted.

Fee should definetely be per account. I wouldnt care about the fee f the 522 were say $100 but very doubtful...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Joe Q said:


> I called Dish Network up the other day and I asked them, "What's up with this new *per receiver* DVR fee that you have planned for all your new hard drive based receivers?"
> 
> The CSR replied,*"It's nothing new, it's common industry practice these days."*
> 
> HUH ????


Given that CSRs are conditioned to ignore what's going on at DirecTV, it would indeed appear that it is "industry standard" for a fee to be charged for each DVR unit. TiVo does it, ReplayTV does it, Comcast does it and Time Warner does it.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by harsh:
> *Given that CSRs are conditioned to ignore what's going on at DirecTV, it would indeed appear that it is "industry standard" for a fee to be charged for each DVR unit. TiVo does it, ReplayTV does it, Comcast does it and Time Warner does it.*


The issue was *per receiver*, not per account. It is NOT standard industry practice to be charging a monthly DVR fee *per receiver*. Dish Network is the ONLY company planning on doing something like that.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You could get the basic package of your choice from DirecTv and then any extra channels from Dish such as movies, superstations, locals, etc. You would not save any money this route since you would have to pay the minimal $5 fee for not taking a basic package with Dish Network. Sometimes when you try to save money it ends up costing you more instead.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Right now, I don't feel that it is worth even $4.98 a month (what I would pay with my AT150 package) but I do think the DirecTV TiVo service is worth $4.99 a month.


Currently i'm pro fee in that I believe they should charge what ever they can get away with. That's the capitalist in me. The consumer in me doesn't think that any DVR fee is necessary... software is inexpensive and cost can be amortized in the hardware it has to come with.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

How many people have more than one PVR in the house? Probably not many so this will never be the basis for a big consumer outcry. It will be something that they will get slammed on by DirecTV and CATV sales reps.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

One for Me and one for my wife. It's a must.

If you have kids, you will need 3.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It sure seems like there are a number of customers having two PVR's since Dish gave a special offer to existing subs to buy two 501/508 receivers for $149/$199.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got 3/ 508s and a 721 dvr. One for my wife, one for my son, and one for my parents and I have the 721 for me. I can't imagine watching tv without a dvr now.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I suppose Dish will say that the solution to the problem for those that want two DVR receivers will be the 522, to avoid additional outlet fee of a second DVR along with the additional DVR fee.


----------

